
CodeReddit: Cover UI for Reddit at Work - daureg
http://codereddit.com/
======
fencepost
If your need to get onto reddit is so strong that you have to do it at work
and hide it, you have problems other than whether someone sees it over your
shoulder.

If you get on reddit at work for work-related reasons, you should be fine -
and if you won't be, this isn't going to help with the problems in your
office.

~~~
icebraining
_If your need to get onto reddit is so strong that you have to do it at work
and hide it, you have problems other than whether someone sees it over your
shoulder._

No, it just means you enjoy reading it and you're willing to break some rule
you probably consider dumb and inconsequential.

Why do you think people have to have a "strong need" to be willing to break
workplaces rules?

~~~
LulzSect
"The thing is, Bob, it's not that I'm lazy, it's that I just don't care."

~~~
forgotmysn
What if - and believe me this is a hypothetical - but what if you were offered
some kind of a stock option equity sharing program. Would that do anything for
you?

~~~
Swannie
Unlikely, as the relationship between short term time use, and long term pay
off is poorly linked.

~~~
d23
I'm not sure if the whoosh is over my head or yours at this point.

------
president
There's also [http://gumho.github.io/codehn](http://gumho.github.io/codehn)
for Hacker News which is entirely client only.

Disclaimer: mine

~~~
Semiapies
And, unlike the Python version of this, provides valid Python code.

------
liquidise
Nifty idea, but really lacking 2 obvious features

1) Make a dark version. Who codes on white?

2) Remap H J K L to arrow keys

~~~
Killswitch
Also skin it to look like an editor, and then have the user go full screen,
because who codes in a browser window?

~~~
JorgeGT
I manage my blog (uses Jekyll) in Cloud9, one of those web-IDEs with a VPS
backend, and it's great. You can get access to your own dev-box from any
browser.

------
personjerry
Relevant discussion, "Are you paid to look busy?":
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7725736](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7725736)

~~~
existencebox
Apologies that this contributes very little, but my (lack of) sense of humor
found this unintentional circular reference chuckleworthy:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7726325](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7726325)

------
mmahemoff
Has the term "Boss Mode" fallen out of favour?

I thought "Cover UI" was going to be Reddit reimagined as album or magazine
covers.

~~~
bananaboy
Haha I remember hitting the boss key in Leisure Suit Larry 1, I think it
showed a fake productivity graph or spreadsheet or something. Surely no one
actually used that to pretend to be working!

------
TeMPOraL
Makes me again wish for a proper Emacs mode for Reddit (and HN; I'm thinking
about writing it if I ever get out of current avalanche of commitments).

I've been IRCing from Emacs for many years; most of the people around look at
my screen (and tiny font) and have no clue whatsoever about what I am doing.
Sometimes the screen shows code, sometimes my notes or contents of a folder,
other times an IRC or IM window, and it _all looks the same_.

~~~
Quasimoto3000
[https://github.com/clarete/hackernews.el](https://github.com/clarete/hackernews.el)

------
thieving_magpie
I'm probably not going to use a site with 'reddit' in the domain if I need to
hide my traffic to reddit.

~~~
personjerry
You can hide your URL bar

~~~
Buge
I think the point was network monitors.

~~~
tokenizerrr
It makes API requests to reddit from your browser. All this website is good
for is trying not to look obvious to people looking over your shoulder.

------
sdegutis
This is brilliant. I just love seeing creativity and outside-box thinking like
this. Sure, it's not going to solve world hunger or revolutionize mobile
computing. But you know what? I don't care. It's fun, it's whimsical. 10/10,
would click again.

------
kevindeasis
This was hilarious. At first, i thought, why did someone bring me to a wrong
link? They gave me js instead of the real link. Then I started reading the js
and I was like this is hilarious. It is hilarious that I found a js code to be
beautiful. this is good work!

~~~
nik736
uhm, js??

~~~
joallard
I guess JS really is the new PHP

------
brhsiao
I used to do disreputable web browsing in w3m. If you use a scary looking font
like 6x13 and something like Solarized, no one stands close enough or cares
enough to check.

------
sktrdie
Meh, your job must really suck if you have to do this.

~~~
ljk
nothing new either, there's also outlook disguise
[https://pcottle.github.io/MSOutlookit/](https://pcottle.github.io/MSOutlookit/)

~~~
JorgeGT
And Word disguise!
[http://pcottle.github.io/MSWorddit/](http://pcottle.github.io/MSWorddit/)

------
onetwotree
The is very cute! Well executed too.

But if you're banned from taking a reddit/HN/tumblr/FB break at work, maybe
it's time to look for a job that values what you produce, not how you produce
it.

------
beefsack
Please make a dark version!

------
specifictso
I've seen a similar concept before:
[http://4chancode.org/](http://4chancode.org/)

I like this one more though, the code looks more realistic.

------
yeukhon
This was done for facebook at one of the FB Hackathon....

------
pkrumins
[https://lol.browserling.com/incognito.png](https://lol.browserling.com/incognito.png)

~~~
personjerry
[https://pcottle.github.io/MSOutlookit/](https://pcottle.github.io/MSOutlookit/)

------
plg
Blank screen on iOS with Purify anti-tracker installed

Hmmmm

------
unk
can we get this in JS?

------
ruffrey
Is there a JavaScript version with a dark theme? (serious)

~~~
designorant
[http://codereddit.net/#/?lang=javascript](http://codereddit.net/#/?lang=javascript)

------
BlakePetersen
We need a version using my custom Monokai theme ASAP! ;)

------
noer
Isn't it easier to just use Lynx as a browser?

------
jay_kyburz
This would be a lot easier to read in Python.

~~~
otterpro
You can cycle through other languages including Python, C#, XML, etc. (Click
on the language link on top)

------
riebschlager
Oh Hacker News, you have a delightful way of sucking the fun out of almost
everything.

------
sideproject
Love it!

------
r0naa
w3m reddit.com

~~~
r-s
w3m reddit.com/.mobile

------
d4rkph1b3r
You should definitely quit your job if browsing reddit makes you look worse
than writing code in PHP.

~~~
jrcii
There's nothing wrong with PHP.

~~~
rcfox
There's lots wrong with PHP. [http://eev.ee/blog/2012/04/09/php-a-fractal-of-
bad-design/](http://eev.ee/blog/2012/04/09/php-a-fractal-of-bad-design/)

~~~
debaserab2
There it is. I was just waiting for that one fractal of bad design post from
2012 that everyone references in this argument, every time.

Cause, ya know, 4 years later there's probably nothing that is changed or
improved. Better to just write it off completely than to do your own research
and use relevant facts to shape an argument.

~~~
bionsuba
80% of the article is still true. The biggest:

* It's 2016 and PHP still doesn't have a module system, Python had one in '91, Perl had one in '94, Ruby had one in '95

* inequality operators still have no === equivalent

* sorting is still indeterministic when you have null values because NULL < -1, and NULL == 0

* arrays are the only containers in the language and they simultaneously act as sets, lists, and associative arrays which fucks up almost all array functions because you don't know what they will do

* PHP has had exceptions for almost 10 years now and a lot of functions still require you to use their specific error function to tell if it failed. So if you don't call say json_last_error, your code will SILENTLY return the wrong thing

~~~
debaserab2
> * It's 2016 and PHP still doesn't have a module system, Python had one in
> '91, Perl had one in '94, Ruby had one in '95

Composer is widely adopted and has been the standard for years now. It's not
baked into the language, it's a community driven effort that has been wildly
successful.

> * inequality operators still have no === equivalent

Still true. Pretty easy to deal with since there are functions for handling
equality of all scalar types.

> * sorting is still indeterministic when you have null values because NULL <
> -1, and NULL == 0 > * arrays are the only containers in the language and
> they simultaneously act as sets, lists, and associative arrays which fucks
> up almost all array functions because you don't know what they will do

Both of these things are true. Neither of these things regularly snag me in my
development, but like many other dynamic languages, they do need to be
carefully designed for. Unit testing, strongly typed scalar vars (new in
PHP7), or using SPL object data structures instead of language primitive help
here.

* PHP has had exceptions for almost 10 years now and a lot of functions still require you to use their specific error function to tell if it failed. So if you don't call say json_last_error, your code will SILENTLY return the wrong thing

I can't think of a function I regularly use besides json_encode that has this
problem.

Much of that article was originally a disagreement with the approach PHP
generally takes and is subjective in the first place. I'm not trying to sway
people's opinion to actually use PHP, I'm just saying that despite the worts
it is a capable language with an incredibly positive and productive community.
It's no longer the dumpster fire it once was.

------
pearjuice
I really detest Reddit tbh (to be honest). It is just a continuous circle jerk
of the common denominator making jokes and puns to appeal to the common
denominator. People keep saying "that's just the default subreddits, try other
subreddits!". But the entire site is build on the premise of collecting karma
and getting awarded for appealing to as many people as possible. How else can
you do this than to post content which appeals to the common denominator?

It's like people continuously patting themselves on their back for being so
witty.

Having said that, if you are really so inclined to browse social media on your
boss's clock and instead of looking at the real deal you have to cover it up
by pretending to be working - you should sort your priorities.

~~~
edem
Why on Earth you want to appeal to anyone? Karma on Reddit has zero worth. If
you want to gather reputation on StackOverflow I can understand it. But on
Reddit? No reason. I actually only read the Clojure and the DwarfFortress
subreddits and I never experienced anything like that.

~~~
ry_ry
People like levelling up.

